# Lgb 2217/6



## jaody (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm new to the forum. I was hoping someone would know we're I could get new drive gears / axles for my 2217/6 tender locomotive. The only place so far thinks I'll half to order them from Germany. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------

